# Get well Lou Reed



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/jun/01/lou-reed-liver-transplant


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

I wish him recovery as well.

However, I hope he is not getting a liver to the detriment of some 20 year old person waiting for a transplant as well. He chose a life of drugs and alcohol and is 71 years old. Anyone remember Dave Crosby's liver transplant?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Marisol said:


> Anyone remember Dave Crosby's liver transplant?


Was that one of his experimental albums?


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Aw hell, Dave's got 3 or 4 livers.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

quack said:


> Was that one of his experimental albums?











You're thinking of Dave Bowie's Tin Machine


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A quick recovery to Lou- wish him well


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Marisol said:


> I wish him recovery as well.
> 
> However, I hope he is not getting a liver to the detriment of some 20 year old person waiting for a transplant as well. He chose a life of drugs and alcohol and is 71 years old. Anyone remember Dave Crosby's liver transplant?


However? I don't know. Maybe it was hep-C from a blood transplant. Schubert had syphillis, and Beethoven might have, too. "Serves 'em right!" That's cold... Disease as a metaphor for guilt...


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> However? I don't know. Maybe it was hep-C from a blood transplant. Schubert had syphillis, and Beethoven might have, too. "Serves 'em right!" That's cold... Disease as a metaphor for guilt...


What I think is colder is to let a 20 year old die because a 71 year old who dedicated a life to drugs and alcohol is famous and gets priority.

If nobody else is waiting, or he did not get any priority, by all means help him!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Who knew a walking pair of sunglasses could have liver problems?


----------

